# Captured Fw 190 (detailed pics)



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 3


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 4


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 5


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 6


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 11, 2010)

Outstanding pictures, too bad they are not in color, that would be splended.


----------



## gekho (Mar 11, 2010)

Great pics and great quality!!


----------



## tango35 (Mar 11, 2010)

Dear Schnautzer,
thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 11, 2010)

Cool... I hope they dropped a few issues over Berlin!


----------



## johnbr (Mar 11, 2010)

Great looking photos.


----------



## VALENGO (Mar 11, 2010)

this is what I call a post!!!!!! Thanks, excellent pictures!.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Mar 11, 2010)

Phenomenal pics!


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

Great pics. 


Wheels


----------



## vesthepes (May 10, 2010)

Those pictures are wonderful.tnx


----------



## A4K (May 10, 2010)

Awesome pics...thanks mate!!!


----------



## antoni (May 10, 2010)

Fw-190 G-3 W.Nr 160016, DN+FP, captured with other aircraft at Monte Corvino airfield after the invasion of Sicily. It arrived at Eglin Field 20th August 1943.. After six months inspection it took off for the first time on 26th February 1944 pilot W.A. Lien. The flight lasted 50 minutes. Probably in March or April 1944 iIt was marked EB-104 and repainted with patches of Olive Drab and Neutral Gray. The plane was later marked as Fe-125 and finally T2-125. The aircraft was recorded at Wright Field 1st August 1946 as part of an exhibition. Soon after this it was scrapped.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 10, 2010)

Nice... 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2010)

Nice stuff!


----------

